# Breeder advice/comparison in MD area



## DriesBorghans (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello all,

I grew up with primarily 1 GSD - Nico - got him when I was about 9 yrs old and he was my constant companion until I went off to college. He lived to be about 12, but in the 9 or so years I was able to spend with him, it cemented my love for this breed. My parents have continued to own GSDs and I always look forward to visiting them and their GSD.

Fast forward a bunch of years and I'm married with my own 2 boys (5 & 8) and we are all ready (and excited) for a GSD of our own. 

I'd like to get a black/tan/red male pup to have as a companion/pet but also to obedience train (obviously) and light training in protection. I expect it to be loyal, loving, smart, great with the kids while still being intimidating. I am interested in the German/European lines (working and show) but definitely not the American show lines. 

As per some of the recommendations on these boards, I'm doing my research around breeders and thought I'd throw a request out there. I've boiled it down to the following (in no particular order):

•	*Haus Juris German Shepherds* Welcome to Haus Juris German Shepherd Dogs
•	*Country Lakes Puppies* Country Lakes Puppies - German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers
•	*Hollow Hills/vom hohlen Huegel Shepherds* Hollow Hills vom hohlen Hgel German Shepherd Dogs
•	*Johnson Haus German Shepherds* Johnson-Haus German Shepherds, Frederick Maryland
•	*Zwinger vom Silbersee* Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs

Can anyone provide any information good or bad on these breeders? Any help is appreciated. Please PM any bad reviews.

Also, my sister and parents are looking to also get GSD pups at the same time. They all live nearby - will breeders consider letting us have 3 males from the same litter? The pups would definitely see each other frequently, I figured that would be a good thing??

Thanks much.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

DriesBorghans said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I grew up with primarily 1 GSD - Nico - got him when I was about 9 yrs old and he was my constant companion until I went off to college. He lived to be about 12, but in the 9 or so years I was able to spend with him, it cemented my love for this breed. My parents have continued to own GSDs and I always look forward to visiting them and their GSD.
> 
> ...


Just sent a PM on this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I LOVE Johnson-Haus. They produce fabulous pups and Carolina is always posting pictures of her amazing dogs. Johnson-Haus is my breeder choice on my list with a couple others. As far as the other breeders you listed i dont know anything about them. They work their dogs and their dogs are a part of their family. I'm always very impressed when i see pups from them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I LOVE Johnson-Haus. They produce fabulous pups and Carolina is always posting pictures of her amazing dogs. Johnson-Haus is my breeder choice on my list with a couple others. As far as the other breeders you listed i dont know anything about them. They work their dogs and their dogs are a part of their family. I'm always very impressed when i see pups from them.


I second that vote.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know anything about those breeders, but if you're interested in "light personal protection" I'd strongly recommend you look into SDA at Service Dogs Of America.

They offer training and titles in everything from Protection Dog A, which is a non-gripping controlled alert, all the way to Protection Dog 3, which is higher-level protection. 

If it was available in Texas I'd get into an SDA training club in a heartbeat.


----------



## DriesBorghans (Feb 28, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I LOVE Johnson-Haus. They produce fabulous pups and Carolina is always posting pictures of her amazing dogs. Johnson-Haus is my breeder choice on my list with a couple others. As far as the other breeders you listed i dont know anything about them. They work their dogs and their dogs are a part of their family. I'm always very impressed when i see pups from them.


KZoppa,

Do you mind sharing the other breeders on your "list"? I'm assuming that since you are such a fan of Johnson Haus, that you are in the DC/MD area?
Thanks,
Dries


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks guys for the nice words. I will say though that we do not sell doubles, or in this case more than two at once!

I've been training dogs in general long before breeding the GSD and everytime I've helped training clients with doubles it the same problems. The puppies end up bonding so much to each other they just don't give the owners the same attention, bonding or willingness.. Any why should they, all they want to do is get back to the littermate and play i.e "destroy everything", they truley are "Double Trouble"!! Unless they have individual kennels and are let out one at a time or brought in one at a time. And even then most get lazy or strapped for time and start letting them out together because it's easier.

Think about it this way. If the pups live together or even ONLY get to play together once a day that is still gonna be more time per day, week and month one on one with each other than one on one with you the owner. I ussually have folks wait a year between pups, heck maybe even longer if possible.

Do you have any idea how you would set things up if a breeder was willing to sell you that many pups at one time?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I thought the pups were going to diferent households? The OP and his family, his grown sister and her family, and their parents?


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Ooopps, my bad. Read the OP but totally missed the living at different homes part.. Carolina pointed it out to me.. :hammer:


----------



## DriesBorghans (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, they would all be in different households, but we're still within 20 minutes of each other. I'm riding herd on this research so if getting multiple pups from a single breeder causes issues, we are all about the best interest of the pups.

Dennis - you are in Frederick, correct? Can I come out and visit?

Thanks,
Dries


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi Dries, this is Carolina, Dennis' wife. Yes, we are in Frederick County and you are more than welcome to come meet the dogs any time.


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

I don't know anything about the other kennels you listed, but I agree with johnsonhaus. Beautiful dogs!! 

I'm about 2-3 years away from puppy shopping but here's another one very high on my shortlist who is located in Virginia - Blackthorn Great puppy pictures on website and gorgeous dogs (but I'm partial to DDR)!

Good luck to you and your family - can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Siresmom

I was referred to Blackthorn after being referred to 3 other Breeders who already had commitments on their males. I am very happy to say that I am going to pickup one of the male pups in a month. I was fairly focused on getting a "Bandit" pup when I began my search. I am looking forward to getting back into Sch.. Christine has been involved for years in various sport activities and she has a clear perspective on breeding quality, not quantity.


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Witz -
Congratulations on getting a "Bandit" pup! The "P" litter pups are just gorgeous! Please post pictures when you get him - I'll be looking for your threads!


----------



## Tauntingbull (May 17, 2014)

DriesBorghans said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I grew up with primarily 1 GSD - Nico - got him when I was about 9 yrs old and he was my constant companion until I went off to college. He lived to be about 12, but in the 9 or so years I was able to spend with him, it cemented my love for this breed. My parents have continued to own GSDs and I always look forward to visiting them and their GSD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for consolidating this info... i am in the same area looking for a pup.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Have you looked at TimeOut Kennels? The breeder is a very nice lady and I think her dogs are great. I've only spoken to her on the phone, not visited in person, but she seems very caring and concerned for her dogs' welfare. From her website, it looks as though she may have some older puppies available.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe we should start a new thread on this; this one is 3 years old.


----------

